# Révision montre vintage sur Paris ou 92?



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement 2 montres de 1976 et 1977 : une Timex et une Kelton de plongée qui auraient besoin d'une révision. Voir PJ.

La Timex a en outre sa masse oscillante décrochée à en juger par le bruit de ratelier qu'elle produit ^^

Je sors d'un « repair-minute » à La Défense (Ouest de Paris) qui me propose 2x 56€ ... ... de devis ! avec expédition vers leur atelier dans Paris (Marais), et déduction du prix des devis à la réparation...

Quelqu'un saurait-il me conseiller un horloger sur Paris ou proche couronne compétent (et idéalement sympa) ?

Merci de m'avoir lu !

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Hello.
A Paris.... Pour ce que je connais il faut aller dans le marais. Je n'ai pas l'adresse exacte en ce moment mais il y a une joaillerie qui me donne beaucoup de confiance du nom LANDAUER...pas loin de rue de Bretagne. En s'avançant sur la même rue direction la seine on trouve bien d'autres ateliers .

Chez LANDAUER j'ai payé un décis 30 euros il y a quelques années. La réparation (montré des année 30) s'est révélé unpei hors de mon budget mais je les considère compétents et plutôt serviables. 
Bonne courage. 
David

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Merci David !

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Pas de quoi... En espérant que cela puisse aider. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Ca ne se révise pas ces mouvements...
C'étaient les swatch de l'époque, tout est rivé, tôlé pliée.
Ca se vendait dans les bureaux de tabac, pour filer aux mômes.

Généralement le devis est hyper gonflé, pour que le client le refuse logiquement.

Au mieux en mode bricolo à l'arrache on enlève cadran aiguilles, disque date, et un bain dans l'essence c, on relubrifie comme on peu.
C'est qualitativement antihorloger au possible, mais ce genre de "mouvement" c'est abominable dès qu'on commencer à trifouiller dedans.


----------



## democrite (Apr 6, 2017)

Oui, à moins que ces deux montres aient une valeur symbolique pour toi, je te conseille de laisser tomber, pour ce que te couterait la révision, tu pourrais acheter 2 montres de bien meilleure qualité (Orient, Seiko, etc) ...C'est probablement ce que te conseillerait n'importe quel horloger "sympa" et "compétent" ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

J'ai trouvé un jeune horloger très sympa en pleine campagne au village de mes parents. Il va me quantifier la révision des deux montres (+ une Citizen que j'ai récupérée entre temps) ses tarifs en toute logique devraient être imbattables par rapport à la région parisienne... (il en a littéralement laissé tomber son stylo quand je lui ai parlé des 56€ de devis par montre...)

Nicolas


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Curieux de voir ce qu'il dit to. Horloger. Cets toujours bien de trouver des nouvelle personnes pour le boulot. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

